# Riding mower deck wash port installed in 10 minutes



## jkim13 (Aug 12, 2022)

Installed a deck wash port purchased from Amazon.
Needed a 5/8" drill bit and 24mm wrench socket for drilling the hole and tightening up.
It took less than 10 minutes.
It makes easy cleaning the deck


----------



## esshup (Aug 12, 2022)

Yeah, I have one on my John Deere that supposedly sprays the water sideways. Every time I try to use it I have to unclog it. Next time I'm taking it off the deck and cutting the end off so it just sprays straight down.


----------



## REJ2 (Aug 12, 2022)

Bought a John Deere GT245 in May of 2003, it has the 54C deck. Over 650 hrs, never been sprayed with water anywhere, garage kept. Grease the spindles every other mowing, two acre homesite. Crud underneath is manually removed every 4th mowing. Keeping water out of your spindle bearings is paramount, those deck wash ports are a disaster in the making. See if you get 20 years out of your bearings.


----------



## jkim13 (Aug 12, 2022)

REJ2 said:


> Bought a John Deere GT245 in May of 2003, it has the 54C deck. Over 650 hrs, never been sprayed with water anywhere, garage kept. Grease the spindles every other mowing, two acre homesite. Crud underneath is manually removed every 4th mowing. Keeping water out of your spindle bearings is paramount, those deck wash ports are a disaster in the making. See if you get 20 years out of your bearings.


It is a controversial theory that it actually cleans the deck or not.
In my lifetime experience it cleans the deck so well on other cub cadet riding mower.
Linked to YouTube more than 2 million people watched that guy is a popular riding mower repair guy in youtube.
Jkk


----------



## jkim13 (Aug 12, 2022)

esshup said:


> Yeah, I have one on my John Deere that supposedly sprays the water sideways. Every time I try to use it I have to unclog it. Next time I'm taking it off the deck and cutting the end off so it just sprays straight down.


I don't know if cutting the bottom of the port to spray the water straight down will be efficient or not.
I think side-spraying the water is much better efficiency IMO.
If the port is clogged, then the air compressor blower will unplug it easily. That I have done many times.
Jkk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 20, 2022)

my year old Toro has one. i have not used it. i read the pros and cons... and decided to go with the cons...


----------



## esshup (Aug 26, 2022)

jkim13 said:


> I don't know if cutting the bottom of the port to spray the water straight down will be efficient or not.
> I think side-spraying the water is much better efficiency IMO.
> If the port is clogged, then the air compressor blower will unplug it easily. That I have done many times.
> Jkk


The air compressor worked great once I got all the junk blown out of the top of it. Hand got a bit sandblasted but it's clear now. Thanks for the suggestion! It worked.


----------



## jkim13 (Aug 27, 2022)

esshup said:


> The air compressor worked great once I got all the junk blown out of the top of it. Hand got a bit sandblasted but it's clear now. Thanks for the suggestion! It worked.


Great!!
I like to hear.
Here is another project has been done.


----------

